# First range trip with HK



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

Well got a chance to take the new HKUSP Compact .45 to the range today. And shot 100rds of Fiocchi 230gr FMJ Ammo. Without any problems.:smt023 I really enjoyed shooting this cool new handgun. I also made quick work of striping it for a nice cleaning. HK really Engineer and Design their handguns.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it really is a nicely made pistol.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Only 100 rounds?:smt022 You are better than me, because I can not go to the range with no less than 300 rounds for my P-2000.:smt067 They are so much fun to shoot.:smt023


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Sunday*

Not Sunday it was Saturday

It was Saturday and many others were lined up waiting for a chance to shoot. At my range there is only six slots for the large handguns.:smt022 So not wishing to hog I just did a quick shoot of 100rds to see if all was good to go with my new HK. I really never gave it a thought as I had ordered a Comp-Tac holster and as soon as it arived I started carrying the HK. Had never fired it yet but I really had no worry that it was good to go and it was.:smt1099 Now I would never have thought of ever doing that with my 3" or 4" 1911s. 
Like they say at HK quote (In a world of compromise, Some don't) end of quote.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

good to hear.


----------

